# NBA League pass online free view



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

NBA League pass online is free from the 27th-3rd so any out of Blazers area fans can watch our first five games free.

http://www.indemand.com/sports/nba/


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: NBA Leauge pass online free view*

Is it USA only?


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

i don't see where you view the games...

it gives what channel its on for digital cable but i am out of town and without that. i'm signed up on the site and all that so this better pop up come game time!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

briaN37 said:


> Is it USA only?


I do not know. Did you try it?



ryanjend22 said:


> i don't see where you view the games...
> 
> it gives what channel its on for digital cable but i am out of town and without that. i'm signed up on the site and all that so this better pop up come game time!


Were you able to watch the game?


----------

